
Energy Ball - A Cheap And Efficient Wind Turbine - chaostheory
http://devicedaily.com/environment/energy-ball-a-cheap-and-efficient-wind-turbine.html
======
Protophore
Very similar article to what was posted yesterday:
[http://www.inhabitat.com/2008/09/03/energy-ball-by-home-
ener...](http://www.inhabitat.com/2008/09/03/energy-ball-by-home-energy/)

------
DabAsteroid
Dup.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=296336>

